# The Obama Lower haha



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope and Change haha.. i want one!!
http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/firearms/receivers/hope-and-change-lower.html


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man! Too bad they ain't really doing 1!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL, that is awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

who would want one the black panthers?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

it wouldnt be an AR.. it would be dubbed the "hoopty"


----------

